# My German Blue rams are dying



## BBPlague (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi I'm new here, but I am in desperate need of some help to get my gbr's better before I lose them all. I just had one die overnight and I noticed another one laying at the bottom. (To me looks like its panting hard.) I have another one that looks like its fine. I don't want to lose anymore. If anyone can give me any advice, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Blue rams are very delicate and they need pristine water. Before I (or anyone else) can help you, we need some information:

1. Size of tank and decor?
2. other tankmates?
3. How long you've had these rams, did you QT them first, and have you added any other stock recently?
4. What is your temp, pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## BBPlague (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 30 gal tank. They are in with some kribs, which are babies, about 1 cm long and a cory that i got last night. nitrate and nitrite are 0.3 and ph is 9.0 but I'm trying to bring this down slowly. I have a bunch of fake plants, caves, and hiding spots for them.

I'm just wondering to if my water is too hard? would that keep my ph up to high? 
also the kribs were in the tank 2 days before the GBs. I've only had the the gbs for 3 days.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

Your pH would be quite high for both types of fish. Ideally your pH should be in the 6.0-7.6 range.

In order to determine what is causing the issues in your tank I would establish what the properties of the tap water are to begin with. (pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates).

Then test your tank water (temp, pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates).

If you don't have a test kit you should be able to take a sample of your tank water in to your local fish store and have them test it. If you want a very good test kit look for the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals freshwater master kit.

I don't know if pH alone can kill the fish but definitely a large change in pH from what they are used to will definitely do it. pH might not be the only issue with your tank but from the info you provided this should be corrected. If the tap water pH tested within the 6.0 - 7.6 range just do a 50% water change. If it tested high then you will have to lower the pH by adding distilled water to your tank.

Let us know how you make out. By the way, you should add your city to your profile. Someone might be close by that could advise you.[/list]


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

BBPlague said:


> I have 30 gal tank. They are in with some kribs, which are babies, about 1 cm long and a cory that i got last night. nitrate and nitrite are 0.3 and ph is 9.0 but I'm trying to bring this down slowly. I have a bunch of fake plants, caves, and hiding spots for them.
> 
> I'm just wondering to if my water is too hard? would that keep my ph up to high?
> also the kribs were in the tank 2 days before the GBs. I've only had the the gbs for 3 days.


Any nitrites can kill blue rams. Kribs are a little more rough than rams and I would not house them together. Did you quarantine the cory? If not he may have brought in disease. The pH is too high for the rams and is most likely stressing them. Rams are really delicate little guys and everything has to be just perfect to keep them going. Sorry about your losses.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

As others has said, this is not a good situation for blue rams for several reasons:

Your pH is MUCH too high
Kribs are not a good tankmate in the long run although they are not probably the problem right now.
The new cory could bring in disease. (It is also inappropriate to have a single cory. They are a shoaling fish and need to be in groups of at least four.)
Your nitrite WILL kill blue rams. They need particularly pristine water. It does not sound like your tank is cycled. Blue rams should only be introduced to a completely cycled tank with a lower pH and appropriate tank mates (and only when bought from a reputable LFS since many are weak or overbred).

It seems to me that you need to some more research on your fish before putting them together. For instance, when the kribs start breeding in a 30 gallon, the cory will be in serious peril.


----------



## BBPlague (Feb 1, 2010)

Well the last GBRs is doing good. ( For the Moment) I feel bad the other 3 that didn't make it. I have cycled the tank before I put any fish in it. I got the cory from a guy giving a 10 gal tank away with guppies so I was not my choice to get 1 cory. I will be getting more to add to the cory. Thanks for all the help everyone. I will keep in touch


----------

